# just started on coconut oil



## cta

so i've been reading some threads about coconut oil lately and i've decided to take the plunge and feed it to chobahn. my hopes are that it will help his overall skin health, as he gets this rash from time to time. last time he had it they said it was his food, but this time it shouldn't be food related because he's on an LID. i'm thinking it developed when we were away...he was swimming a lot and probably sitting with wet skin...it's on his groin area and under his "armpits." anyway, my question is how much should i be giving him and how often? i'm assuming once a day is sufficient. He now weighs about 90lbs...not sure if his weight is a factor in determining the dosage, but i would assume it does. clearly i make a lot of assumptions, soooo i need all you knowledgeable people to help me out. thanks in advance!


----------



## paulag1955

An LID isn't a guarantee that skin issues aren't food-related unless you know the specific ingredient that's causing your dog to have problems and have selected a formula that specifically eliminates that ingredient.


----------



## cta

no, you're right. perhaps my wording wasn't right. i'm just thinking it may be something else because i've been feeding him the same formula since the last time this skin thing popped up and he has been doing great on it. i was told by the vet back in november that it was most likely a grain allergy, so i cut the grain out and his skin has stayed clear. this came about most recently in the presence of water, hot weather and laying/rolling around in the grass...if that makes any sense. so i've been doing vetricyn on his problem areas and just bought the coconut oil in hopes that it will help too.


----------



## Moxy

cta said:


> so i've been reading some threads about coconut oil lately and i've decided to take the plunge and feed it to chobahn. my hopes are that it will help his overall skin health, as he gets this rash from time to time. last time he had it they said it was his food, but this time it shouldn't be food related because he's on an LID. i'm thinking it developed when we were away...he was swimming a lot and probably sitting with wet skin...it's on his groin area and under his "armpits." anyway, my question is how much should i be giving him and how often? i'm assuming once a day is sufficient. He now weighs about 90lbs...not sure if his weight is a factor in determining the dosage, but i would assume it does. clearly i make a lot of assumptions, soooo i need all you knowledgeable people to help me out. thanks in advance!


Hey. I'm going to forward this to GatorBytes. They know the most about this. Ok?


----------



## cta

surely. thanks so much!


----------



## GatorBytes

Hi there Moxy PM'd me about coconut oil dosing.
first you likely know it has to be virgin cold pressed organic What else - heat extraction/hydroginated - useless...and some lesser brands use chemical extractions...I use Nutiva.

Here is a link that explains dosing as well it gives consideration for going slow. Don't take that lightly...seems coconut oil is very powerful stuff. In human circles it is recommended to use 3 Tblsps. general, I believe it was 4 for a woman treating her husbands alzheimers...So estimating your at 2/3 of average human - 2 tblsps. split am/pm

When you do, start at 1 tsp. for a few days, increase to 2 tsps. for few days and so forth - work up to 2 tblsps. over a month to be safe. The reasoning behind this is it's antibacterial, anti fungal(yeast) and anti-parasitic properties. As these die off (the GI tract contains all) they produce toxins and this can overload the liver - you will see an increase in symptoms as a result, as well, some possible/probable soft stool and maybe even listlessness (this is normal)...if seems overwhelmed or excessive, then give the gut a rest (fast for a day with some home-made broth and feed about half usual for next) take a couple days off from the oil too. This will give the liver a chance to catch up, then resume by working up slowly again. The term for die-off is refered to as "herxing" or a "healing crisis" so if you google you'll get the idea...You want the body to purge, and depending on how long it goes on for is an indication of how toxic the body is. My dog was on a diff. treatment protocol last year (diff. reasons) and he was sickly for a month - but when he purged - holy cow, it was like a new dog was born he was crazy happy energized.

Here's the dosing link

Victoria's All Natural Pet Health - Pet Food Treats Health Supplements Natural Health

And this for an FYI - summary of the myriad of conditions it supports (including epilepsy - as well as other neurological disorders) I would consider it an anti-aging of the mylein sheath, protects nerve endings (fatty coating) so is indicated in arthritic conditions - prevention is easier than treatment


The Coconut Oil Miracle Where is the Evidence

And this has all kinds of links on the research of coconut oil (top of the page) - including the infamous doctor who treated her husband's alzheimer youtube link (somewhere in the lists)

I also have other info about histamine reactions, but will send tomorrow.

Happy reading


----------



## GatorBytes

OOPs forgot the other link...I messed these up...this has all the links to research 

http://coconutoil.com/coconut-oil-alzheimers/

Here is a blurb from the previous post link "where is the evidence". I had posted to someone elses thread prior...maybe you saw...

In the 1970s it was discovered that while the liver burns some MCTs immediately to produce energy, others are converted into ketones. Ketones are a super potent form of energy that are used specifically by the brain, but can be used by all the tissues in the body except the liver. 
Ketones not only provide a high quality source of energy for the brain but trigger the activation of special proteins that function in brain cell maintenance, repair, and growth, thus providing a therapeutic effect on the brain. Since the 1970s MCTs have been used in ketogenic diets to treat epilepsy. Today modified ketogenic diets, using MCTs, are the standard dietary treatment for drug-resistant epilepsy.24 
Besides epilepsy, ketones have been successfully used to treat a number of other neurological disorders such as Alzheimer’s disease, Parkinson’s disease, Huntington’s disease, ALS, stroke, narcolepsy, brain trauma, and brain cancer. The consumption of coconut oil can increase blood ketone levels to therapeutic levels that can successfully treat all of these conditions. Many patients with Alzheimer’s and other forms of dementia are currently being treated with coconut oil and are achieving far better results than the medications currently approved for these conditions. Studies show that MCTs can effectively mitigate the effects of Alzheimer’s and a dietary supplement designed for this purpose was approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) in 2009 for the treatment of Alzheimer’s. 
Coconut oil is known to aid those with diabetes by balancing blood sugar levels. MCTs improve insulin secretion and insulin sensitivity, thus reversing the underlying cause of diabetes.25


----------



## carmspack

I have been using coconut oil for the dogs (and horses) for close to 20 years . Sh-Emp has herring , hemp and Tropical Traditions Gold Lable . It does matter what type and quality that you use for nutraceutical benefits .

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## cta

thank you everyone for the information...can't read it now, but i will do so after work. i picked up nutiva as well...that's one thing i learned from reading through threads. thanks again...can't wait to read all about it.


----------



## cta

so another question since i can't find anything that has answered the question entirely. does ingesting coconut oil cause dry skin? i wouldn't think so, but i was reading that if applied topically it can dry the skin out? i've just been mixing it in with the dog's food, but now i noticed his skin is flaking like crazy. is this part of the "purging" process or is it merely a side effect? sorry to ask dumb questions, i'm new to this


----------



## Moxy

cta said:


> so another question since i can't find anything that has answered the question entirely. does ingesting coconut oil cause dry skin? i wouldn't think so, but i was reading that if applied topically it can dry the skin out? i've just been mixing it in with the dog's food, but now i noticed his skin is flaking like crazy. is this part of the "purging" process or is it merely a side effect? sorry to ask dumb questions, i'm new to this


I'm deferring to GatorBytes because I'm having the same problem with Moxy. After about 4days on it, her butt is flaming again.


----------



## Nigel

Have you thought about getting your dogs blood tested for allergies? We did this for Zoey. Turns out she is allergic to several grasses, barley, beets, sweet potatoes and even chicken. There is more, but these are the ones that make choosing what to feed her and where she can play difficult. Since we have gotten the results and know what to avoid, she has had no rashes. I'm still looking into feeding raw, but for now, California naturals has kibble that she is good with.


----------



## GatorBytes

cta said:


> so another question since i can't find anything that has answered the question entirely. does ingesting coconut oil cause dry skin? i wouldn't think so, but i was reading that if applied topically it can dry the skin out? i've just been mixing it in with the dog's food, but now i noticed his skin is flaking like crazy. is this part of the "purging" process or is it merely a side effect? sorry to ask dumb questions, i'm new to this





Moxy said:


> I'm deferring to GatorBytes because I'm having the same problem with Moxy. After about 4days on it, her butt is flaming again.


CTA I haven't read anything that states it dry's your skin out, the opposite is true, I have used topically. It nourishes hair and skin. There are many area's of convention that try to discredit "helpful buy anywhere items" as a form of treatment...it's like saying apples aren't good for you...the average person w/good or mod. health?...It is likely due to new skin forming as toxic skin sluffs off...

Moxy...I am not sure what you mean about her bowels, diarrhea or swollen or fistures?

Remember the body is toxic and that is why you have the symptoms you do in the first place, no magic...time will heal, but you have to undergo some unpleasant stuff first...instead of focus on negative (and I have to do this too), look at overall picture...dry flakey skin in itchy dog is getting worse...hmm
Moxy had itchy skin and diarrhea (correct?) or soft stool?...where the body is weak is where you are going to see it exasorbate....either worsening of symptoms or return of...that is detox...

My dog has been really sluggish (was really itchy when I joined forum and at a time of year he isn't itchy) I beleive he had one more factor in ill health this year compared to to others, as well due to a few things I had neglected to give due to lack of funds. I eventually saw a return of symptoms (and addressed), as well as the new symptoms (as a result) and am addressing/continuing now... incl. itchy skin and bowel issues, dispondency, acting out at people and depressed...I had some money issues but have restocked all incl. coconut oil...NOW...(hence why I have to remind myself) his mouth area has ulcerated, his elbow scabs have dried/cracked w/mild bleeding. He HAD dandruff (this - unusual even w/skin issues)...However!...he has stopped itching, his poops are getting better and better AND his energy levels have increased he seems to have lost a recurring lameness/exercise intollerance, he's in good spirits, and being attentive and loveable and responsive to all...as he heals I anticipate the mouth (exterior, could be bacterial/fungal, could be Lupus - hope not(!)) will clear up, it has before, I also treat topically w/various, but he is difficult and I am a touch negligent (my bad) and timing, his elbows will heal, and as far as winter itch, I hope to find that maybe I have finally nailed it, as I learn I make changes that make sense.

Time. 

AS for "allergies" they are sign of deficiency, you correct the imbalance that causes excess histimine, by supporting w/foods (real meat w/ essential amino acids) and a little boost w/antiox. By avoiding "triggers" as in "allergens" you are simply avoiding. By correcting the imbalance you are treating...Hence RAW food...pure natural amino acids and enzymes to uptake


----------



## cta

Nigel said:


> Have you thought about getting your dogs blood tested for allergies? We did this for Zoey. Turns out she is allergic to several grasses, barley, beets, sweet potatoes and even chicken. There is more, but these are the ones that make choosing what to feed her and where she can play difficult. Since we have gotten the results and know what to avoid, she has had no rashes. I'm still looking into feeding raw, but for now, California naturals has kibble that she is good with.


i feel like he has allergies beyond the food allergies that the vet initially suspected when he presented with a skin rash. i asked at that time if she was going to do any allergy tests and she said she thought i should try changing his diet before they did allergy test. she told me he needed an LID. i put him on an LID and his skin cleared. we did this back in november and i settled on natural balance. as soon as i cut grain out he had no problems whatsoever. the rash came back after he started getting wet and rolling around/laying in the grass. i think he may have some seasonal allergies tho because he gets small eye boogies in the spring and the fall. 

gatorbytes...when i researched dry skin and coconut oil i only found links and info about human use of coconut oil....and only topical use of coconut oil. that is why i came back here to ask about the side effects (other than internal ones) that occur in dogs. you say you think it's because the toxic skin is sloughing off. that was my question...has anyone ever physically had first hand experience with terribly dry skin after first starting coconut oil? is it "likely" due or is it "actually" due to it?


----------



## Moxy

GatorBytes said:


> CTA I haven't read anything that states it dry's your skin out, the opposite is true, I have used topically. It nourishes hair and skin. There are many area's of convention that try to discredit "helpful buy anywhere items" as a form of treatment...it's like saying apples aren't good for you...the average person w/good or mod. health?...It is likely due to new skin forming as toxic skin sluffs off...
> 
> Moxy...I am not sure what you mean about her bowels, diarrhea or swollen or fistures?
> 
> Remember the body is toxic and that is why you have the symptoms you do in the first place, no magic...time will heal, but you have to undergo some unpleasant stuff first...instead of focus on negative (and I have to do this too), look at overall picture...dry flakey skin in itchy dog is getting worse...hmm
> Moxy had itchy skin and diarrhea (correct?) or soft stool?...where the body is weak is where you are going to see it exasorbate....either worsening of symptoms or return of...that is detox...
> 
> My dog has been really sluggish (was really itchy when I joined forum and at a time of year he isn't itchy) I beleive he had one more factor in ill health this year compared to to others, as well due to a few things I had neglected to give due to lack of funds. I eventually saw a return of symptoms (and addressed), as well as the new symptoms (as a result) and am addressing/continuing now... incl. itchy skin and bowel issues, dispondency, acting out at people and depressed...I had some money issues but have restocked all incl. coconut oil...NOW...(hence why I have to remind myself) his mouth area has ulcerated, his elbow scabs have dried/cracked w/mild bleeding. He HAD dandruff (this - unusual even w/skin issues)...However!...he has stopped itching, his poops are getting better and better AND his energy levels have increased he seems to have lost a recurring lameness/exercise intollerance, he's in good spirits, and being attentive and loveable and responsive to all...as he heals I anticipate the mouth (exterior, could be bacterial/fungal, could be Lupus - hope not(!)) will clear up, it has before, I also treat topically w/various, but he is difficult and I am a touch negligent (my bad) and timing, his elbows will heal, and as far as winter itch, I hope to find that maybe I have finally nailed it, as I learn I make changes that make sense.
> 
> Time.
> 
> AS for "allergies" they are sign of deficiency, you correct the imbalance that causes excess histimine, by supporting w/foods (real meat w/ essential amino acids) and a little boost w/antiox. By avoiding "triggers" as in "allergens" you are simply avoiding. By correcting the imbalance you are treating...Hence RAW food...pure natural amino acids and enzymes to uptake



No. Moxy hasn't had any bowel problems. I meant the dandruff on her rump is flaring up again. She and Crow both seem to enjoy the coconut oil, and it sure makes it easier to give Moxy the meds. I just stick them down into the coconut oil, and she gobbles them up.


----------



## GatorBytes

Moxy said:


> No. Moxy hasn't had any bowel problems. I meant the dandruff on her rump is flaring up again. She and Crow both seem to enjoy the coconut oil, and it sure makes it easier to give Moxy the meds. I just stick them down into the coconut oil, and she gobbles them up.





cta said:


> the rash came back after he started getting wet and rolling around/laying in the grass. i think he may have some seasonal allergies tho because he gets small eye boogies in the spring and the fall.
> 
> gatorbytes...when i researched dry skin and coconut oil i only found links and info about human use of coconut oil....and only topical use of coconut oil. that is why i came back here to ask about the side effects (other than internal ones) that occur in dogs. you say you think it's because the toxic skin is sloughing off. that was my question...has anyone ever physically had first hand experience with terribly dry skin after first starting coconut oil? is it "likely" due or is it "actually" due to it?


cta, do mean you only found links in humans re: external use, or external dryness as a result of internal use? Are you using topically and asking if that is the cause?...as for Likely and Actually cannot say. You would have to have a perfectly healthy specimen w absolutely no toxic elements or skin issues, fed the perfect organic diet...then add coconut oil to see if drys skin out - I would think?...would lean to possibly as there are many reasons. Killing bacteria both topically and internally will present with return of or new symptoms, this is as a result of the livers flitering system. 

Moxy. Oh, the skin near rear :laugh:. 

I think people are so sensitized to the beliefs that as soon as something presents negatively, that it is a bad thing - side effect, there are symptoms of disease, there are symptoms of healing...the skin has to go through a rejuvenating process, much like we exfoliate to assist this...brushing often will help this along AND stimulate the lymphatic system to move toxins along...


----------



## cta

ya that is exactly what i meant. i only found dryness caused (in humans) from topical use, so essentially i was asking if a dog ingests it can it also cause the dry skin. i've been brushing him to clear it all out and it's fine if it is the body's way of revamping itself, i'm not going to discontinue at the first sign of a negative symptom like that. it isn't bothering him and he's not itching. also, i'm not using it topically on him, just adding it to his food.


----------



## GatorBytes

cta said:


> ya that is exactly what i meant. i only found dryness caused (in humans) from topical use, so essentially i was asking if a dog ingests it can it also cause the dry skin. i've been brushing him to clear it all out and it's fine if it is the body's way of revamping itself, i'm not going to discontinue at the first sign of a negative symptom like that. it isn't bothering him and he's not itching. also, i'm not using it topically on him, just adding it to his food.


Excellent! especially the dry skin not bothering him, so that's a good sign. 

I was just trying to search negetive topical effects on human's and couldn't find. Did find some forum posts of people who used for acne, but gave up, while others rode it out and had exceptional response. 

I am not sure, as there has been so many discussions on this subject, but did you start slow, as in 1tsp working up to 2 and then tablespoon or more? Did I give you any links, I guess I could go back and look? Just coming off top of my head (which is a little bit foggy today, maybe i'll try C.O. for hangover:laugh.

I however, have started mysel,f in yogurt (I hate coconut). Hoping it gives me back some overall energy.

I also just p/u some Emu oil, I am going to use on Gators elbow scabs...poor guy. He was hit w/so many things last year...these things (Injury, wrong diagnosis, use of Doxy, dismissal of diet concerns, injury, negligence by others and Vet negligence where his bowel issues were concerned - unbelievable!) caused a deep systemic issue. He is doing much better, but had it not been my perseverance I think he wouldn't be here right now. Many, many people have remarked at how great he was looking/doing, then commented how last year they thought he was doomed and thought he was close to being destroyed, they didn't tell me that then though - THANK GOD!.


----------



## Moxy

We are up to 1 tbsp in the morning and one in the evening. I give the little dog (Crow) just a tsp a day. He's only 20 lbs. 

Moxy's dandruff has cleared up. Maybe it was just a one day thing. Now, her bowels never changed, and neither has her attitude. She pretty much acts like her old self all the time. Could it possibly be that the doxy killed the toxins? I noticed her herxing got about 3 days on that. I just can't believe the change in my dog in the 2 weeks that we've been doing the combo of doxy, yogurt, vitamin C, grain free kibble, raw treats, and coconut oil. It really had made an enormous difference in this dog! Way cheaper than the vet costs, too!


----------



## GatorBytes

Moxy said:


> We are up to 1 tbsp in the morning and one in the evening. I give the little dog (Crow) just a tsp a day. He's only 20 lbs.
> 
> Moxy's dandruff has cleared up. Maybe it was just a one day thing. Now, her bowels never changed, and neither has her attitude. She pretty much acts like her old self all the time. Could it possibly be that the doxy killed the toxins? I noticed her herxing got about 3 days on that. I just can't believe the change in my dog in the 2 weeks that we've been doing the combo of doxy, yogurt, vitamin C, grain free kibble, raw treats, and coconut oil. It really had made an enormous difference in this dog! Way cheaper than the vet costs, too!


That is so great! Good for you for going outside the box and with such minimal effort compared to having to do deal w/illness as it progresses made worse w/steroids, ant-inflam's and other toxic substances...By adding in a natural anti-histamine (Vit. C), busting up protazoans w/Doxy (and yes, dead bacteria=die-off re: herxing, or may have been a side effect of meds. as she adjusted), Taking out inflammatory foods (grains), adding in essential RAW nutrients (treats), and taking care of by-product of antibiotic therapy - gut flora and yeasts (coconut oil, yogurt) = a multi-faceted approach to health. Buy doing what your are doing, you have helped the immune system help itself, instead of suppressing w/steroids. She's a lucky doggie


----------



## cta

gator...i did start him off slowly. i basically found the same things you did...forum stuff that people were complaining about it causing dry skin. i curry combed him again this morning and the dandruff seemed to be less than yesterday...honestly i think it bothers me more than it does him! he's doing well in terms of his stomach handling it...his poop hasn't changed at all, so we will just ride out the skin stuff and hopefully it will all be ok in the end


----------

